# XCI installer released by new Switch group 2168-0002



## Reploid (Sep 16, 2018)

Well, one less step. Not revolution or anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 16, 2018)

This is pretty cool, I suppose.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 16, 2018)

Lots of ReiNX people in that team. Nice work guys.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Sep 16, 2018)

Bruh...
The most important point of XCI is being able to load them from SD Card without having to install them or any shit
Drag and Drop.


----------



## tinbs (Sep 16, 2018)

XCI's were unusable directly with CFW that wasn't SX OS without conversion. This is an option for people who have (access to) dumps to just use them as-is. 

Proud of you guys


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 16, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> The most important point of XCI is being able to load them from SD Card without having to install them or any shit



I think when it started out, yes, this was true. But now since their are other free and open source solutions available, there's a fair amount of SX OS users who want to switch over to other CFW but don't want to have to re-download all their games in a new format. This is an easy way for those users to convert their XCI to a format that other CFW are capable of using, without having to manually convert it themselves.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 16, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Bruh...
> The most important point of XCI is being able to load them from SD Card without having to install them or any shit
> Drag and Drop.



Patience is a virtue. 


Quantumcat said:


> ​There are more projects in the pipeline.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 16, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Bruh...
> The most important point of XCI is being able to load them from SD Card without having to install them or any shit
> Drag and Drop.


Certainly, but I'm sure happy I don't have to look around for an NSP link when XCI links are everywhere am a good human who doesn't pirate. 


Pluupy said:


> Lots of former ReiNX people in that team. Nice work guys.


ftfy


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 16, 2018)

@Crusatyr  that lizard sig is boss


----------



## regnad (Sep 16, 2018)

Kind of pointless if you have 4nxci


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 16, 2018)

regnad said:


> Kind of pointless if you have 4nxci



This eliminates a whole step though


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Sep 16, 2018)

I will still use my custom NSPs.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 16, 2018)

Almost makes me think there's been some split in ReiNXs dev team.

Anyway, best of luck to all those involved.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 16, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Almost makes me think there's been some split in ReiNXs dev team.


There hasn't. I made good friends in ReiSwitched, and getting into some petty war with them is not in my intentions. We bear them no ill intent. 

_Mostly. _


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 16, 2018)

where do i place my xci"s?

edit: Nevermind


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 16, 2018)

@Create_ it's time brother


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 16, 2018)

limpbiz411 said:


> where do i place my xci"s?


"/tinfoil/zerotwoxci/nameofgame.xci"

Replace nameofgame with anything you want.

I originally stated that they had to go in a folder but apparently that behavior was changed right before release, neat.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 16, 2018)

Very nice! At this rate, I can drop SXOS and move onto ReiNX. Something that's constantly updated and open source. Keep up the good work, 2168-0002. <3


----------



## sj33 (Sep 16, 2018)

Does this work with split xci files for FAT32 users?


----------



## EliseZeroTwo (Sep 16, 2018)

sj33 said:


> Does this work with split xci files for FAT32 users?


completely slipped my thoughts. ill work on this now if you'd like.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 16, 2018)

sj33 said:


> Does this work with split xci files for FAT32 users?





EliseZeroTwo said:


> completely slipped my thoughts. ill work on this now if you'd like.


And by "if you'd like" she means "already working on it" because Elise is just that reliable.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 16, 2018)

EliseZeroTwo said:


> completely slipped my thoughts. ill work on this now if you'd like.





Darth Meteos said:


> And by "if you'd like" she means "already working on it" because Elise is just that reliable.


Fantastic, it’s certainly appreciated!


----------



## EliseZeroTwo (Sep 16, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> And by "if you'd like" she means "already working on it" because Elise is just that reliable.





sj33 said:


> Fantastic, it’s certainly appreciated!


yep i already started, hopefully will only take a few days to a week sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Vorde (Sep 16, 2018)

Once some more of the bugs have been ironed out, and it has less of a chance to corrupt SD cards I will try it out.
Good job on the work though guys  Been following ReiNX and the Switch scene for a while, it's always nice to see one more step towards easier to use CFW and setups (y'know, for the normies lol)


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 16, 2018)

Awesome! Another score for community-driven, free-software solutions! Will this be eventually incorporated directly into tinfoil's main branch? Would be nice to have a singular solution to NSP/XCI installation.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 16, 2018)

Huntereb said:


> Awesome! Another score for community-driven, free-software solutions! Will this be eventually incorporated directly into tinfoil's main branch? Would be nice to have a singular solution to NSP/XCI installation.


Contributing our changes to upstream is one of the core values of 2168. There's plans to send the XCI installing features to Tinfoil upstream once the bugs are ironed out and more features are added.


----------



## DKB (Sep 16, 2018)

Ah, excellent work guys. I also like the banners changing to 2618-0002, haha.


----------



## m4xw (Sep 16, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> Contributing our changes to upstream is one of the core values of 2168. There's plans to send the XCI installing features to Tinfoil upstream once the bugs are ironed out and more features are added.


After breaking the commit history like this? haha
I thought my eyes pop out of their sockets


----------



## Chizko (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah but install games is....i know, i am still full offline, but is because the .NSP i installed.


----------



## xtrem3x (Sep 16, 2018)

tinbs said:


> XCI's were unusable directly with CFW that wasn't SX OS without conversion. This is an option for people who have (access to) dumps to just use them as-is.
> 
> Proud of you guys



Would be better if ReiNX just added XCI support.

Everybody says XCI support isn't available because anti piracy and blah blah blah
But if it's this easy to play XCI's anyway, why not just add support like in SXOS? Unless they don't know how..?


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 16, 2018)

m4xw said:


> After breaking the commit history like this? haha
> I thought my eyes pop out of their sockets


Good point, I'll restore history.



xtrem3x said:


> Would be better if ReiNX just added XCI support.
> 
> Everybody says XCI support isn't available because anti piracy and blah blah blah
> But if it's this easy to play XCI's anyway, why not just add support like in SXOS? Unless they don't know how..?


XCI loading isn't super easy. I know that a couple people are working on it though.


----------



## m4xw (Sep 16, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> XCI loading isn't super easy.


But... it is.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 16, 2018)

m4xw said:


> But... it is.


Ah it's nice to hear that you know how to write one, sounds like you should go ahead and write it


----------



## tinbs (Sep 16, 2018)

xtrem3x said:


> Would be better if ReiNX just added XCI support.
> 
> Everybody says XCI support isn't available because anti piracy and blah blah blah
> But if it's this easy to play XCI's anyway, why not just add support like in SXOS? Unless they don't know how..?



Who is saying XCI support isnt available because of anti-piracy? That may be the case for atmosphere, but I haven't seen anyone else claim this.
This isnt playing XCI's, this is installing them to the system.
Different devs have different priorities. It also doesn't do to compare TX making a commercial product to people writing code in their spare time with no monetary goal.


----------



## m4xw (Sep 16, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> Ah it's nice to hear that you know how to write one, sounds like you should go ahead and write it


The only use-case is piracy. Not interested.


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 16, 2018)

m4xw said:


> But... it is.


Based! @m4xw the creator of the libnx Retroarch port that's used to play pirated backups from older generation consoles is going to bring us a XCI loader!! What are you gonna name it?



m4xw said:


> The only use-case is piracy. Not interested.


Oh...


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 16, 2018)

m4xw said:


> The only use-case is piracy. Not interested.


While it's true that it might be used for piracy, especially installing/loading XCI allows legal backup loading in a way that makes sense (it removes the need to carry around a bunch of gamecarts). Anyways, I can't force you to work on anything. Thanks for commenting anyways.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 16, 2018)

Huntereb said:


> Based!


Yeah you are


----------



## Jonna (Sep 16, 2018)

m4xw said:


> The only use-case is piracy. Not interested.


Aren't you a developer of the Retroarch port for Switch?


----------



## Zumoly (Sep 16, 2018)

Fascinating!
"Hey mate give your BOTW game for a minute!"

PS: Will this require more space (for the NSP extraction) other than the installed game?


----------



## pandavova (Sep 16, 2018)

I dont really care, but i need to say one thing:
I love these 2168-0002 signature gifs.


----------



## dude1 (Sep 16, 2018)

the general thought is XCI is more "secure" than NSP due to the borrowing games plausible deniability factor where as NSP's Nintendo could check a server side ledger and know yo didn't purchase whatever.

I don't know if thats bogus stuff the internet believes, but assuming not.
is a installed XCI using this visually identical to a non installed XCI if Nintendo checks logs or looks into it etc.?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 16, 2018)

Congrats on the release, everyone.


----------



## TimeMaster (Sep 16, 2018)

Welp, we're getting there


----------



## Reecey (Sep 16, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Bruh...
> The most important point of XCI is being able to load them from SD Card without having to install them or any shit
> Drag and Drop.


Yeah agreed, it beats the objective a lot. I’m betting the titles that are only xci won’t work anyway just the same as xci to nsp conversion no difference so a pointless exercise. No offence @Quantumcat trust you to pin this project cause I know your a little TX hater at heart  also so is the rest of the crew involved as I can read names.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 16, 2018)

This is the origin of the name I suppose


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 16, 2018)

dude1 said:


> the general thought is XCI is more "secure" than NSP due to the borrowing games plausible deniability factor where as NSP's Nintendo could check a server side ledger and know yo didn't purchase whatever.
> 
> I don't know if thats bogus stuff the internet believes, but assuming not.
> is a installed XCI using this visually identical to a non installed XCI if Nintendo checks logs or looks into it etc.?


Those types of checks would have to be conducted manually across millions upon millions of Nintendo Switch Accounts which is not practical nor reasonable. Secondly, the error code produced by bringing a .NSP file with a fake ticket online can be generated without homebrew/hacks/CFW; all you need is an unlinked or outdated Nintendo Account to create a mismatch between the ticket in the system and the title being launch. Lastly, these checks are not conducted on the CDN server as all requests to titles are accepted regardless if you own the game or not. The reason why it takes a while for public certs to get burnt from the CDN is most likely due to an overabundance of CDN downloads rather than downloading content that the owner doesn't own; the reason I say this is because a well-designed system would either flag or prevent people from downloading content they didn't purchase.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2018)

Really neat! Thanks for your work!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 16, 2018)

that's a very good thing for Piracy, with all those things going on, it really seems that the switch scene ain't gonna be ruled by the same moralfags who runned the 3ds one, good thing for Piracy AND homebrews (yes, trying to create a homebrew sandbox for the 3ds was a disaster, good thing we don't have this on the switch).


----------



## FR0ZN (Sep 16, 2018)

So is there any progress on direct loading of xci files on the Switch with free CFW options? Or was it canned?


----------



## ssssss13 (Sep 16, 2018)

One dumb question., how does this works? I mean, how do you swap beetwen XCI installed? I get that if you install NSP, they work like eshop games, but if you have more than one XCI  installed instead ''emulated'' which is what SXOS does...


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 16, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> One dumb question., how does this works? I mean, how do you swap beetwen XCI installed? I get that if you install NSP, they work like eshop games, but if you have more than one XCI  installed instead ''emulated'' which is what SXOS does...


You would swap between them like you installed .NSP titles because what this tool does is directly install the .NCA files tucked away inside of the .XCI into the console just like you would when installing any .NSP file


----------



## D-Jay (Sep 16, 2018)

This concept doesn't makes any sense because of SXOS is able to load XCI files directly with much less chance of getting banned.
Every (non legit) installed stuff is needless as long as we don't have an emuNAND.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 16, 2018)

Go figure. A tool which at best is tangentially related to TX (since it involves installing XCIs) gets invaded by TXs shills. Honestly, come the fuck on. Is their ego that easily shattered?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 16, 2018)

No mounting? I'll pass.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Go figure. A tool which at best is tangentially related to TX (since it involves installing XCIs) gets invaded by TXs shills. Honestly, come the fuck on. Is their ego that easily shattered?


Honestly I’m tired of both sides. TX post, salt from non-users. Non-TX post, salt from TX users. It’s really annoying having to sift through it in posts just to get more info and discussions lol.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 16, 2018)

iCEQB said:


> So is there any progress on direct loading of xci files on the Switch with free CFW options? Or was it canned?



There are more projects in the pipeline


----------



## ehnoah (Sep 16, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> And by "if you'd like" she means "already working on it" because Elise is just that reliable.



Amazing work, dunno why people dont like it, it just saves a lot of time and no need to involve the PC everytime. Just get the XCIs (which the most games are given as "Backups") and convert them OTF on the Console. Pretty good move. Love you guys for this, even if I never gonna install stuff on my Switch most likely, since Emulate GameCard looks more save.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2018)

GitLab _throws up_


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 17, 2018)

Did anyone try it? Is it working ? Have all titles Like LA noire been  installed without a problem ?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 17, 2018)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Did anyone try it? Is it working ? Have all titles Like LA noire been  installed without a problem ?



It's currently a WIP, if you have any issues with it though leave a comment on the official discussion for it  Here


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

Let's hope there will be an option to install directly from gamecard in the future.


----------



## henkp (Sep 17, 2018)

Is that group name related to the switch network error code implying some more net-related tricks up their sleeve, or have I been watching too much detectives?


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 17, 2018)

I just finished restoring history of ZeroTwoXCI! Let me know if something seems wrong. I'll try to use dedbae as a submodule now.



henkp said:


> Is that group name related to the switch network error code implying some more net-related tricks up their sleeve, or have I been watching too much detectives?


2168-0002 is just a common error on libnx (also 2162-0002), a rather nondescript one too. Confuses and annoys a bunch of devs.

I was originally going to name our internal discord "404 name not found", but it seemed way too edgy etc, and the error code-based name idea led to the name 2168-0002.


----------



## ferrums (Sep 17, 2018)

Does it convert the card key too into a title key or is a ticket needed for using it legit?

So for example if I install a own card dump, did it count as legit game when I play online or is the key nulled?


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 17, 2018)

ferrums said:


> Does it convert the card key too into a title key or is a ticket needed for using it legit?
> 
> So for example if I install a own card dump, did it count as legit game when I play online or is the key nulled?


Currently, AFAIK, key is nulled.


----------



## Owenge (Sep 17, 2018)

Any switch cfw: oh cool 
SXOS: REEEEEEEEE


----------



## Joxley192 (Sep 18, 2018)

I just tried to install skylanders and it says it installed but it doesn't show it on the menu


----------



## EliseZeroTwo (Sep 18, 2018)

Joxley192 said:


> I just tried to install skylanders and it says it installed but it doesn't show it on the menu


mind linking a screenshot of it saying that it has finished to install please that would help me help you


----------



## illegalmexican (Sep 18, 2018)

Mario Kart 8 works, however mario Tennis output an error:

Error i get:
Failed to install XCI
Openfile: 121 : Failed to open file/tinfoil/zerotwoxci/ncas/  
Error code: 0X00000202

Im wondering if anyone has the same problem ?
prod.keys is at the root of the SD card


----------



## Haise (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm getting that same error when trying to install My Hero One's Justice or Monster Hunter Generations Ultimate. I was able to install Xenoblade Chronicles 2 perfectly fine though.


----------



## EliseZeroTwo (Sep 19, 2018)

ive located the bug that causes the 0x0000000202 error, ill try to push a fix by the end of the day, sorry


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 19, 2018)

EliseZeroTwo said:


> ive located the bug that causes the 0x0000000202 error, ill try to push a fix by the end of the day, sorry



Lemme know when you do so I can update my info plz


----------



## EliseZeroTwo (Sep 19, 2018)

I updated the nro, please use that nro instead. it is located here https://gitlab.com/2168/zerotwoxci/tags/0.1.1


----------



## illegalmexican (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank You miss, works perfect 

Could you enlight me on this warning:

Ticket installation failed! This may not be an issue....


----------



## Haise (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm getting this error.  Was trying to reinstall My Hero Aca after I got locked out of it from updating to 6.0.


----------



## Conex (Sep 28, 2018)

Split XCI's working yet?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 28, 2018)

Haise said:


> I'm getting this error.  Was trying to reinstall My Hero Aca after I got locked out of it from updating to 6.0.


remove the previously installed version of the game and reinstall from scratch? 



Conex said:


> Split XCI's working yet?


not that I know of


----------



## Mike83 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sorry if it's been asked.  Will this work with RajNX or does it need to be ReiNX


----------



## t34p075 (Oct 2, 2018)

Conex said:


> Split XCI's working yet?



This will be killer feature for me. I’m stuck on FAT32 due to retroarch not supporting exfat.


----------



## Rasis (Oct 5, 2018)

I get still Errors on different installations for example Splatoon 2 or Puyo Puyo tried it also with different dumps.

It all went well but already at the end it says " the xci installation failed maybe caused by a dumped file" ( tried 4 different xci for Splatoon 2)

Other games for example Mario tennis, Mario Party, mega man 11 went without any issues and all are playable. Except for the warning: "ticket installation failed! This may not be an issue" I think that's normal on xci installation or isn't it?

Regards


----------



## bananapi761 (Oct 7, 2018)

Works well apart from a few XCIs (Puyo Puyo, 1 2 Switch) but the tool says they installed anyway. Are they taking up unnecessary space on my SD?


----------



## Rasis (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes Puyo Puyo is also unable to install for me.
How is the way to uninstall a Game after i finished it?


----------



## awideen (Jan 4, 2019)

Has anyone had luck installing Donkey Kong TF with this? I know 4NXCI fails to convert to NSP not sure if this might work.

Thanks


----------

